# Saving for a electronic call...



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Wondering what people think of these three calls...

Primos Turbo
FoxPro Spitfire

or

Primos Alpha...

The Alpha is a bit more, but has a directional speakers. I think the TurboDog is 1st on my list, just wondering what you all thought.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a foxpro fan.....quality product, good selection of calls, good customer help before and after the purchase.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm saving up too, I'm thinking about a nice Foxpro. Not the cheapest but not the most expensive. Something just right for my change jar content.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Up until a week or so ago i would have always said Foxpro....I had a chance to hunt with sosinmesa and he has the primos alpha I didn't get to play with it but it sure sounded good and came with a lot of sounds. I was impressed.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i just bought the turbo on sat. cabelas has it on sale on like for 139.99 i love it


----------



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

pm me i will send all 3 of you a free $30.00 hand made closed reed distress call, these are easy to use, you just blow on it and they will come in. keep it simple at first, get a few kills in before you start to spend money on e callers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prkrgrp said:


> pm me i will send all 3 of you a free $30.00 hand made closed reed distress call, these are easy to use, you just blow on it and they will come in. keep it simple at first, get a few kills in before you start to spend money on e callers.


are you a call maker???


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Foxpro.


----------



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

I get about 40 calls a month these are seconds but work well hand made close reed.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Got my call on Friday. An outstnding call. A great help. And a huge thank you to Prkrgrp. He stepped up big time with a great little call for free, including shipping. Thanks. Is it real antler?


----------

